# Preview for CR3 files on Mac



## itsab1989 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought a Canon R5 and when I copied some of the RAW files to my MacBook I noticed that the finder doesn't show previews of the images as it did with the CR2 files from my old 5D IV.
I tried to look for a solution on google and found mixed comments. Some people stated it's working for them, others have the same issue.
I'm currently on MacOS 11.5.2, R5 firmware 1.4.0, tried to reset the cache of quicklook and change the default application for the CR3 files, but nothing helped so far. Does anyone have a suggestion for me? Thanks in advance!


----------

